# Introducing Southern Inferno's Lily:



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Our new baby girl:

Hey wasshap peeps!









getting to know Mr. Lex









Enjoying a new little toy


















She's the sweetest thing ever & Dave was awesome, also met us at a shorter distance which meant more time to see family. :woof:


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

She is beautiful I love her already, "I want her I want her" lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> She is beautiful I love her already, "I want her I want her" lol


Thank you! She really is the sweetest thing ever, slept the entire car ride home. Took to my husband and me quite well. I always feel so bad taking a puppy from it's litter mates but she's adapting so well & so lovable.

She saw here reflection in the oven door & ran to play once, I felt so bad. She's really cutting gums right now, lovers her some ice cubes


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG! LLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE her! She is sooo beautiful! How does Lex like being a big brother??? Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww poor baby thought she was back with her mates, that is too cute, lmao.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OMG! LLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE her! She is sooo beautiful! How does Lex like being a big brother??? Can't wait to see more pics!


Thanks!!! Meee too! Well worth the drive  - all their dogs are stunning really . Dave was awesome too, he met us a shorter distance than expected. He also brought us extra food to ween her over to blue buff, he's had her on totw & I can't really find it in my area. She's already a daddy's girl.

Lex is slowly warming up to the idea, I'm keeping a sharp eye on his physical postures & making sure he knows he's still my luv bug too lol. For the most part he keeps his distance, been kind of pouty. We never left him for a day before but he had his babysitter matt to keep him some company. I see him taking about a week or two to fully adjust but I see progress already


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is an adorable lil thing.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She's adorable congrats!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

She's very cute!! Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very pretty pup.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Cute Pup! I like southern inferno's doggies good luck with her


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! The photos just don't do her justice. 

I'll hafta post a vid soon


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like you have a real ball of fire there, I likee!!! Now you have two pups that look like mine did, kinda, minus the rednose on Lily and whereas Lex has ears, my Cuda didn't Thanks for the memories


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the look from Lex! What the hell is this?


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

aww.. she's gonna be gawjus


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super awesome congrats on the new cute baby


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

she's gonna be beautiful! i just checked out their site and i love the look of the dogs. can't wait to see her grow.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Looks like you have a real ball of fire there, I likee!!! Now you have two pups that look like mine did, kinda, minus the rednose on Lily and whereas Lex has ears, my Cuda didn't Thanks for the memories


Awe you're welcome, glad I could bring back good ol memories for you 



fishinrob said:


> Love the look from Lex! What the hell is this?


LoL  Haha, pretty much - that's been his attitude since Sunday. He's doing much better today, less wtf attitude & more carefree/playful. My boys getting back to himself & adapting well



duckyp0o77 said:


> aww.. she's gonna be gawjus


Awe, Lillers & I thanky



kg420 said:


> Super awesome congrats on the new cute baby


Thanks Lady!



mcmlxxxvii said:


> she's gonna be beautiful! i just checked out their site and i love the look of the dogs. can't wait to see her grow.


Aren't their dogs lovely, it was really great to work with the owner too


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Soooo cute
I want a pup


----------



## WackyJacki (Sep 13, 2010)

What a cutie! Loooove!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LG.. she's just absolutely adorable!! Love that deep, rich red color. SI (whenever you pop in and read this thread).. you did good man! All your dogs are gorgeous! Keep up the great work!

LG.. can't wait to see more pix of Lily and Lex together, and that vid you promised, lol. *taps fingers on desk....*


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Soooo cute
> I want a pup


Thanks! It's quite a bit of work but well worth it, have to say - pits seem to be the easiest to train though ... Good thing you're reading into the puppy thing first prior to getting one



WackyJacki said:


> What a cutie! Loooove!!


Thaaanks!



ThaLadyPit said:


> LG.. she's just absolutely adorable!! Love that deep, rich red color. SI (whenever you pop in and read this thread).. you did good man! All your dogs are gorgeous! Keep up the great work!
> 
> LG.. can't wait to see more pix of Lily and Lex together, and that vid you promised, lol. *taps fingers on desk....*


Thank you, LadyP . Her coat is really pretty, it's even more stunning in person. He really has put out great quality dogs responsibly, it's nice to see breeders out there who know their stuff & care about the breed.

We're really wanting to teach her weight pulling but I'll be new to 'heat cycles'.

I will be posting a vid shortly - just not sure how to upload to my p/c & website?? suggestions


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------

